# Dealer Oil Change Price



## jgaul79 (Sep 2, 2012)

That is what my dealership charges.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Wow $40. Not bad. I was expecting it to cost far more. If I can get this issue worked out and I keep the car it's nice to know that maintenance won't cost a fortune. I'll probably stick with a 5000-6000 mile oil change interval then.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

That's a great price considering the cost of Dexos II oil. I wouldn't be upset with that cost. We have gotten "caught up" in this fuel mileage stuff and I'm highly considering getting a Chevy Volt. Everything I hear about them is positive.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Its 34.99 where I go but they also wash and vacuum it too!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Full syn?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Did mine this weekend. It cost me $28.

Mobile1 was on sale for $22.00
OEM Filter was $6.00

and it give me a reason to putz around in the garage.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Price will be different at every dealership. I have 4 dealers within 20 miles and all change a different rates.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

99_XC600 said:


> Did mine this weekend. It cost me $28.
> 
> Mobile1 was on sale for $22.00
> OEM Filter was $6.00
> ...





spacedout said:


> Price will be different at every dealership. I have 4 dealers within 20 miles and all change a different rates.


And be different if you have a gasser vs diesel


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

That's way better than I was expecting when I opened this thread. I pay more than that just for a flitter and 5 liters of Mobil 1ESP 5W-30.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

That price is also probably for Synth-blend...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

My dealer quoted about $80 for Dexos2, Filter and DEF. The dealers get $75 from GM for the service under the 2/24 free service. These prices seem way too low.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I wasn't told I get 2 yr/24000 free oil changes....I wonder if I do


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I was told almost 80.00 from my dealer.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm going to **** the bed if I have to pay $80 for every oil change


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

diesel said:


> My dealer quoted about $80 for Dexos2, Filter and DEF. The dealers get $75 from GM for the service under the 2/24 free service. These prices seem way too low.


This is what I was talking about on the first page when I said every single dealer charges different rates. With my 1.4T my dealer charges $29 all the time for Dexos1 blend. However all the other dealers in the area charge almost $50 for that same change. 

My dealer changes me $48 for a mobil 1 change, all the other ones want $82.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

I called another dealer in the area and they quoted me at 45 bucks. DEF was separate and a 2.5 gallon was 20 bucks.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> I called another dealer in the area and they quoted me at 45 bucks. DEF was separate and a 2.5 gallon was 20 bucks.


Meh...$65 for an oil change and DEF isn't so bad. I pay a little less than that putting 7 quarts of full synthetic in my truck


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

money_man said:


> I wasn't told I get 2 yr/24000 free oil changes....I wonder if I do


I am not sure if Canada gets the free service, can anyone chime in? Maybe they do, but not DEF?


----------



## 750hmf (Mar 28, 2014)

diesel said:


> I am not sure if Canada gets the free service, can anyone chime in? Maybe they do, but not DEF?



Canada gets the 2 year 40000 km (24000 mile) oil changes but we don't get the free DEF for some reason.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

That's bullshit but doesn't horribly hurt my feelings. Free oil changes rock


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

This is what we pay up north for Dexos 1 if you don't bring your own oil. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

I saw on the chevy website that a dexos 1 oil change is 39.99 then right below in the fine print its "Excludes full synthetic oil and diesel engines." Wonder how long until my dealership ups their price. 

Tire Deals, Oil Change Prices, Brake Prices, Auto Battery Prices


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

So is dexos2 full syn?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

money_man said:


> So is dexos2 full syn?


The one from the dealer is not. But many are, like the one I use.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

diesel said:


> The one from the dealer is not. But many are, like the one I use.


what oil do you use?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Canada. I think it was 75 for a regular oil change and 110 for synthetic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I bought Mobil 1 on sale at Canadian Tire for 28 dollars, and a filter at the dealership for 12. Dealership charges 16 dollars labor for oil change. That's the exact same thing they would do for 56 dollars + tax with better oil. The only reason I let them touch it is because this winter was way too cold for me to do it and I don't have a garage (yet). So literally for driving to the store before dropping it off I saved about 75 bucks if you include taxes and everything.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Hmm good to know. With the 2yr/24k can you pay the difference and get the Mobil full syn?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> what oil do you use?


Total Quartz INEO 5W30


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

money_man said:


> Hmm good to know. With the 2yr/24k can you pay the difference and get the Mobil full syn?


That would be at the dealers descretion......that and having the full synthetic available.
It might be more beneficial to you if you just bring your own oil and let them sell you the filter and labor....again, after you have discussed the bring your own oil thing.

I have found no resistance to this from any dealership to this in my area.

Rob


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

One of my local chevy dealer wants almost $60 dollars for an oil change.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Robby said:


> That would be at the dealers descretion......that and having the full synthetic available.
> It might be more beneficial to you if you just bring your own oil and let them sell you the filter and labor....again, after you have discussed the bring your own oil thing.
> 
> I have found no resistance to this from any dealership to this in my area.
> ...


Maybe I'll ask about this. I would prefer me car runs on full syn from new...excluding what was in when I bought it.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

money_man said:


> Maybe I'll ask about this. I would prefer me car runs on full syn from new...excluding what was in when I bought it.


yeah im going to switch full sythetic just ticked over 15k in miles and I've had mine since February. I just thought all dexos 2 products were full synthetic stupid thinking on my part. yep im back to planning on doing my own oil changes now.


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

Just picked our CTD up two days ago. Ours came with life time oil changes for as long as we own the car. Didn't cost me anything, and was a real bonus for me. Found out they charge $6.00 a gallon for Urea though!


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

DJSW said:


> Just picked our CTD up two days ago. Ours came with life time oil changes for as long as we own the car. Didn't cost me anything, and was a real bonus for me. Found out they charge $6.00 a gallon for Urea though!


I received the same "promotion" from my dealer, however, the fine print on the agreement form stipulates that I must have all recommended services performed with them or at one of their dealers. Though I don't know the exact cost of each service, I'm sure that over the life of the vehicle (or as long as I want to receive no-charge oil changes) the associated costs will offset any costs to them for oil changes.


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

Well that throws my excitement out the window. Still, I know my dealer will at least give me the oil filter ever 7500 and I'll just do the change on my own I'm sure once the first major service comes up. (still need to read through my service book.)


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> This is what we pay up north for Dexos 1 if you don't bring your own oil.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


I had my first oil change today. The odometer was at 7147 miles, the oil life remaining was 3%. I will send a sample to Blackstone for analysis The dealer said it will be about $60 for diesels after the free service ends. They used Mobil Super 3000 5-30 full synthetic, Dexos 2.
I had the water drained from the fuel filter. There was very little water. Cost $28. Total time almost two hours. The mechanic was very professional, it was the first CTD he had serviced


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Barefeet said:


> I had my first oil change today. The odometer was at 7147 miles, the oil life remaining was 3%. I will send a sample to Blackstone for analysis The dealer said it will be about $60 for diesels after the free service ends. They used Mobil Super 3000 5-30 full synthetic, Dexos 2.
> I had the water drained from the fuel filter. There was very little water. Cost $28. Total time almost two hours. The mechanic was very professional, it was the first CTD he had serviced


Yay!! Send that oil in asap. I'm curious


----------



## MassCruzeLTZ (Mar 30, 2014)

Also if I'm not mistaken.......... The free oil changes for 2years/24,000 miles is a total of 3 changes!! First one at 7,500 miles. Then again at 15,000 miles and a 3rd at 22,500 miles!! I may be wrong but I think I did see this in the fine print of the agreement.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

MassCruzeLTZ said:


> Also if I'm not mistaken.......... The free oil changes for 2years/24,000 miles is a total of 3 changes!! First one at 7,500 miles. Then again at 15,000 miles and a 3rd at 22,500 miles!! I may be wrong but I think I did see this in the fine print of the agreement.


Spoke to a service advisor just yesterday. It's up to 4. On your schedule. So if your a 3k change then you won't 2 full years. If your a 10k then you'll only get 2 in. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Barefeet said:


> I had my first oil change today. The odometer was at 7147 miles, the oil life remaining was 3%. I will send a sample to Blackstone for analysis The dealer said it will be about $60 for diesels after the free service ends. They used Mobil Super 3000 5-30 full synthetic, Dexos 2.
> I had the water drained from the fuel filter. There was very little water. Cost $28. Total time almost two hours. The mechanic was very professional, it was the first CTD he had serviced


the dealership charged you $28 for the fuel filter drain? It should be included with the free maintenance.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

you can get urea pretty cheap at a truckstop pump. around ohio its about 2.60 a gallon.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't really know how any dealer can offer the oil change on the diesel, including DEF, for any less than $75 and not lose any money. That is, using the PROPER SPEC oil, i.e. DEXOS2. 

To those of you who have free lifetime service, make sure they put the right oil in!! It's a heck of a deal. For someone like me, that would be worth at least $600 per year at the rate I drive, on the DIC recommended change interval of 7500 miles.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

90$ for oil and filter here in Montreal.


----------



## Cruise11 (May 7, 2014)

I really feel like an idiot. I've been paying $160-$180 for an oil change every 5,000 miles.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Cruise11 said:


> I really feel like an idiot. I've been paying $160-$180 for an oil change every 5,000 miles.


What?!?!


----------



## Cruise11 (May 7, 2014)

Yeah, I know. Dumb! I thought since it was "synthetic" then it was the running price.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruise11 said:


> Yeah, I know. Dumb! I thought since it was "synthetic" then it was the running price.


Do you have a diesel?


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

diesel said:


> I don't really know how any dealer can offer the oil change on the diesel, including DEF, for any less than $75 and not lose any money. That is, using the PROPER SPEC oil, i.e. DEXOS2.
> 
> To those of you who have free lifetime service, make sure they put the right oil in!! It's a heck of a deal. For someone like me, that would be worth at least $600 per year at the rate I drive, on the DIC recommended change interval of 7500 miles.


me either. i was just going to rely on the dealership to change it but now im back to im going to change to do the basic maintenance on my own.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Barefeet said:


> I had my first oil change today. The odometer was at 7147 miles, the oil life remaining was 3%. I will send a sample to Blackstone for analysis The dealer said it will be about $60 for diesels after the free service ends. They used Mobil Super 3000 5-30 full synthetic, Dexos 2.
> I had the water drained from the fuel filter. There was very little water. Cost $28. Total time almost two hours. The mechanic was very professional, it was the first CTD he had serviced


First report.
Comments welcome.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

well at the moment is appears as if im stuck buying gm dexos 2 oil from the dealer or online. I'm having difficulties in locating other dexos 2 approved brands here in the US.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Mobil 1 ESP and be done with it. Pep boys and some napas have it in stock, if not amazon has it.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Barefeet said:


> First report.
> Comments welcome.


Looks like a regular initial break in report! Mediocre oil


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I had to order my oil online but glad I did because I am getting good results. 

Interesting post about the break in oil. Doesn't sound like anything too far out of the ordinary.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Mobil 1 ESP and be done with it. Pep boys and some napas have it in stock, if not amazon has it.



I did some looking as well. could not find the mobile 1 esp 0w-40 anywhere, including amazon. 

I looked at all the mobile 1 esp weights and it seems the only one that is dexos2 approved is the 0w-40. is this correct?


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Mobil 1 ESP and be done with it. Pep boys and some napas have it in stock, if not amazon has it.


Pep Boys is running a 25% off sale right now (for orders over $100). I got 10 quarts of Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 (org. $128) for $103 after taxes. When I go and pick it up in the store, I'll use a $10 off coupon I earned from my rewards card. $93 is a steal in my book!


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

msav said:


> I did some looking as well. could not find the mobile 1 esp 0w-40 anywhere, including amazon.
> 
> I looked at all the mobile 1 esp weights and it seems the only one that is dexos2 approved is the 0w-40. is this correct?


This is correct. However the 5w30 "meets or exceeds" the requirements of dexos 2. If you look in the owners manual, it will tell you exactly what the oil must be rated at.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

You do not have to use a dexos2 approved oil for your warranty, it is however a seal of approval that guarantees the oil meets GMs standards if you doubt your intuition that a non-dexos2 oil meets/exceeds the standards. The mobile 1 esp formula M 5w40 Im using meets Mercedes strict dpf equipped diesel standards...not worried 

I have my receipts of my oils used that have lower levels of all the problem additives then gm's own dexos2. 

Hookup with xtreme here for amsoil as well, they make appropriate oils for the ctd of the highest quality.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

would be any difference on fuel economy with mobil 1 esp 5w-30 and mobli 1 esp m 5w-40? I just want to make sure I'm putting the good stuff in the car.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> would be any difference on fuel economy with mobil 1 esp 5w-30 and mobli 1 esp m 5w-40? I just want to make sure I'm putting the good stuff in the car.


Fraction of a mpg. They are both nearly identical, the 5w40 is just a smidge better rated to handle the stresses a turbo charged engines places on oil at the cost of a fraction of a mpg. 

Like most oils, change at recommended intervals and sleep well at night, I'm just ocd with the stuff


----------

